# Looking for a Pigeon or Dove in NY!



## Amaikai (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello!
I am looking for any pigeons or doves. If they have a problem such as blindness, inability to fly or walk, it is fine as long as I am aware 
I would prefer a young bird, or one that has been kept since birth.
The bird will be kept in a large space and I will give it a lot of attention and love! It will be taken out of its cage constantly, since I would prefer not to keep it caged up all day.
I have done lots and lots of research on pigeons, and I can assure you that it will go to a very loving family!
However, I live in Queens (Forest Hills) and I am not able to travel extremely far to pick them up...
If you have any pigeons I can adopt, please message me or TEXT me only at (718)-877-3678!
Thanks


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, I have a tame pigeon that I would like to find a home for. I also live in NY


----------



## MadeOfStories (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey Amaikai!

I volunteer with the Wild Bird Fund in Manhattan, and we usually have several adoptable birds at any given time. We'll make posts on our Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/wildbirdfund?fref=ts) and instagram, or you can call to inquire and stop by to meet a few birds. We have fancies and homers looking for homes!


----------

